
The pros and cons of self-learning - Yarduza
https://sumone.io/the-pros-and-cons-of-self-learning/
======
oliverobscure
Personally, I find it really difficult to make progress without a rigid
curriculum. There’s such a wide range of online content that I feel
overwhelmed by the choices I have in what I should learn, which is why I
decided to go to university in the end - I trust them to pick out the most
relevant topics to my field of study. Although, to be fair, I do occasionally
look at online courses so I can fill in some of the gaps not covered in
lectures.

~~~
Yarduza
You're not the only one to be deterred by that. I spend a lot of time building
a curriculum for every new subject I learn online.

If I may ask, what did you study?

